# Thursday Night Flounder....



## Buzzsaw (Nov 9, 2007)

Went out with my buddy Larry Posey and laid some steel in the heads of a few flounder. Pensacola Bay was extremely rough but with great risk comes great reward. 

Happy Gigging! 

Here's my buddy LP with his serious game face on :clap


----------



## tightlines (Oct 1, 2007)

Good job. Nice fish.


----------



## Buzzbait (Oct 3, 2007)

Nice work. I knew someone was getting em last night. Who's braving it tonight?


----------



## tightlines (Oct 1, 2007)

i was going to but since I dont have a truck now I guess I am not going


----------



## chickenhawk (Oct 2, 2007)

Tell PoseyI (Rick Kilpatrick)said hi,I used to work with him out at westinghouse.....nice fish also:letsdrink


----------



## Killin' Time (Oct 1, 2007)

Looks like a Sundance boat, any chance of getting some pics of the setup. (lights, trolling motor, generator etc.)


----------



## Buzzsaw (Nov 9, 2007)

No worries, I don't have the setup in pictures right now but I will take a few this afternoon and put them out. I just have a basic setup with a 17.5 ft Avalon Bay Flat Bottom boat/75 Evinrude Motor/24Volt - 74 lb Thrust Minn Kota Riptide Trolling Motor and use the hooded underwater lights you can get from any of the local fishing stores (Outcast is where I got mine - Thanks Tommy/Anthony) I use a C-Clamp and a Hose Clamp, strap em on the front of the boat and it's off to the races  Hope that helps and I will try to get some pix of the setup! Happy Hunting! 

~ Buzz


----------



## Death From Above (Sep 28, 2007)

Is that Larry Posey that played football at PHS in the early 70s?


----------



## Buzzsaw (Nov 9, 2007)

Yes sir, one and the same person.....still re-living the Glory Days of playing football for PHS back in the day!


----------



## wirenut (Sep 30, 2007)

:clap:clap


----------

